# Colorado Bee vac



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

This looks like a great alternative to the Owens Bee Vac. We are currently using the owens and have notice some flaws in his design...the trapdoor you put the hose in tends to get bees caught in it when removing the hose allowing other bees to fly out or get into the bucket rather than stay in the cage. I do believe I'll be ordering one of these soon and trying to re-purpose my owens vacuum for small jobs or something.


----------



## Greg755 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a brand new Owens as well, with an extra basket. It is ok if I am catching small colonies or they are up high and I am on a ladder. When you remove the hose make sure the vacuum is still running this keeps the bees away from the trap door. As a side note the same applies to the Colorado bee vac, while there is no door on a spring you can kill a bee if you shut the vac off and push the slide with out looking first... Also on the discharges side of the CBV I glued in a 1 inch nipple and then put a hose on it (just slid onto the nipple not glued), now I can also use it to blow bees OFF frames when harvesting...


----------



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice! I have nipples too. We are in the pool business and can use some that will match up with our pool hose. I spoke with Guy The maker of the CBV yesterday. He talked to me about all sorts of stuff and answered questions I had regarding removal legal questions. Can't wait to order my vacuum!


----------



## Greg755 (Jan 29, 2012)

Jared Waites said:


> Nice! I have nipples too.


Thanks for sharing that with me:lpf:


----------

